# Lake Huron



## LongLines (Mar 19, 2011)

Took a fishing trip out of Port Sanilac yesterday:

After the fog burned off this morning I hit the big lake for some action. Once the fog did leave it was just a beautiful day. I started and picked up a steelhead right away. First big fish landed in the new yak!! Well it wasn't really that big at 19 inches. Headed out to the area I found the other day when I got a call from a guy I met at the launch before putting in. He called to let me know they marked some fish and picked up a few so I tucked in right behind him and BANG!! The fish was HUGE and I was getting a little nervous on the kayak wondering how the heck to handle this monster. After a little time and some handy work with my net I landed the 34 inch, 18 pound lake trout. AWESOME!! Thanks to my new friend who gave me the call to let me know the area!! I took pictures of the fish with my kids and I will add them in a few hours. Ended the day 2/2 in about 2.5 hours of fishing. March 16th and I am not sure there will be a better day on the water, unbelievable!! Hope the people I saw going out of Port Sanilac nailed them! No launching docks in yet but a few people managed to get their boats out today.


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice fish! Sounds like a good time. I landed my first fish in my new yak this morning, what a blast it was. A nice little coho along the shore of lake Michigan. Ended up 1 for 2.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LongLines (Mar 19, 2011)

skip tumalu said:


> Nice fish! Sounds like a good time. I landed my first fish in my new yak this morning, what a blast it was. A nice little coho along the shore of lake Michigan. Ended up 1 for 2.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good fishing to you and nice yak. I would trade the lake trout for a good tasting coho anyday!! I really want to get to the west side for some action soon.


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

I was fishing saugatuck area, I guess the coho fishing is even better farther south like new buffalo area if you do make a trip over here. There is definitely something cool about catching fish in a yak, though my friends are ticked because since I got it I never want to take my boat out, hence they can't go, lol. Good luck! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LongLines (Mar 19, 2011)

skip tumalu said:


> I was fishing saugatuck area, I guess the coho fishing is even better farther south like new buffalo area if you do make a trip over here. There is definitely something cool about catching fish in a yak, though my friends are ticked because since I got it I never want to take my boat out, hence they can't go, lol. Good luck!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


My brother lives in Hopkins so I was actually thinking of heading out of Saugatuck when the fishing warms up a little over there. When things heat up let me know as that is the port I would like to go out of.


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Will do. Oval beach is a great access for kayaks instead of paddling the whole river to get out to the big lake, FYI. It's just a short drag/carry from parking lot. Here's a final pic of the fruits of todays "labor", beer battered coho, Yum.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

